# A member asked for an age poll.



## cabby

Many members have been and gone over the last TEN years, leaving the forum much richer in knowledge,many friendships were formed as well, were they all old motorhomers, are we now old wanderers or has there been an infusion of fresh blood. There has certainly been an influx of like minded people from different countries which has made this forum the best on the internet.
So lets have a poll and get an idea of which age group has a majority.

cabby


----------



## GEMMY

Done :lol: 

tony


----------



## aldra

So have I

Couldn't find under 25

So I went for 70 plus :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## bognormike

where's the slot for us under 30's? :wink:


----------



## aldra

Mike you don't need it :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## jo662

Done.
Jo


----------



## wakk44

There was a few votes by under 30's in the original poll,looks like Cabby doesn't expect youngsters to have motorhomes,I've seen a few young folks on my travels.
My moneys on the 50-60 group.


----------



## mistycat

Im in,
Misty


----------



## aldra

I would have been in the 50/60 group in an earlier poll :wink: :wink: 

Aldra


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Darn it.............I'm still old and knackered. :roll:


----------



## jiwawa

I'm with the majority - at the moment!


----------



## raynipper

I always thought there was a "Don't Know" option.................. :roll: 

Ray.


----------



## aldra

Ray

Just click on the button dam it  

I know you could sneak into the under 50

But truth will out  

Sandra


----------



## listerdiesel

Voted, looks like the 'Oldies but Goodies' will win, but the next group down is doing well.

Peter


----------



## hulltramper

Hi.
I find this poll to be "Ageist" and have reported it to the thought control police. 
hulltramper.
PS. I am eleventeen !


----------



## 747

You must factor in that the Ladies will lie about their age ..... same as they do about their dress size. :lol:


----------



## alexblack13

Depressing! 

but hey ho...  

Alex :wink:


----------



## mike-n-helen

I ran a similar poll just over a year ago, not sure if other people can see the results or just me....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-144783-.html


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Things have improved in the last hour! More people have voted, and I have moved into the majority age group.

Suddenly I feel less old and knackered. Thank you!  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## daffodil

I am in nice to see people participating :wink:


----------



## daffodil

wakk44 said:


> There was a few votes by under 30's in the original poll,looks like Cabby doesn't expect youngsters to have motorhomes,I've seen a few young folks on my travels.
> My moneys on the 50-60 group.


looks like the drinks are on you, cos I think its gonna be the 60-69s that will have it :wink:


----------



## cabby

Don't be shy, over 700 views but only 77 have voted.
Now does this mean that as usual apathy has crept in, or we have more female members who feel that their age is no ones business, agree it is not, but this poll only shows numbers no other info.

cabby


----------



## cabby

When you say original poll Daffy which one do you mean. We have been going for nigh on 10 years.
If you are not happy with this one, why not do one yourself.
I myself am not really interested in the persons age, more of who they are.

cabby

Mike and Helen, yes we can still read your poll, thanks for the link, should have looked at that and done similar age groups so that it would be easier to compare.


----------



## Telbell

cabby said:


> Don't be shy, over 700 views but only 77 have voted.
> Now does this mean that as usual apathy has crept in, or we have more female members who feel that their age is no ones business, agree it is not, but this poll only shows numbers no other info.
> 
> cabby


ER....some of us have our age in the left column-and some don;t....do they cabby??? :lol:

Anyway- I've hit the button


----------



## raynipper

I have been trying to put my 'age' into my Profile for days now Tel. 
Dumb system won't show it though.

Ray age 8.


----------



## The-Cookies

voted! we never win anything,looks like the over 60's are going to be winners.

john


----------



## cabby

Well telbell, that is strange, it always used to be there. Not sure now if I did get the Nukes announcement for mine. the mind plays strange tricks on us young people. :roll: :roll: 

cabby


----------



## 79144will

Do you get a prize if you ring the bell at the end of the slide,regards Bill


----------



## cabby

No if you ring the bell it is time to retire. it means the pub has closed.


----------



## JackieP

So glad you did this now Cabby and not next year when I will be joining the majority.


----------



## barryd

So basically Im involved in a pastime for old codgers! Im far to young and Pretty for that! 

Im off to sell the Kontiki and buy a VW and a surf board.

Maybe I should start a MHF youth club for the under 49 group where we can take over the forum and have a disco and stuff after you lot go to bed!


----------



## daffodil

cabby said:


> When you say original poll Daffy which one do you mean. We have been going for nigh on 10 years.
> If you are not happy with this one, why not do one yourself.
> I myself am not really interested in the persons age, more of who they are.
> 
> cabby
> 
> Mike and Helen, yes we can still read your poll, thanks for the link, should have looked at that and done similar age groups so that it would be easier to compare.


Cabby,
I posted the other post asking what happened to your first post about this, because when I answered it first it disappeared, then this one appeared

I was not criticising you in any shape or form, and I am most upset to think you thought that ,


----------



## JackieP

Disco. Lolz.


----------



## cabby

Daffy you are jumping to the wrong conclusion,or I did not write it clear enough, Now you see what is needed you can do one yourself,on a subject you fancy. 
I wonder why that disappeared, unless it was while I edited it.

cabby


----------



## hogan

Still looking for the toy boy button


----------



## daffodil

cabby said:


> Daffy you are jumping to the wrong conclusion,or I did not write it clear enough, Now you see what is needed you can do one yourself,on a subject you fancy.
> I wonder why that disappeared, unless it was while I edited it.
> 
> cabby


Thanks for clearing that up, it confused me because of our original conversation , where I pleaded ignorance (easy for me to do  )on the technique of setting it up and you kindly took up the baton and posted it

Its throwing up some great stats by the way,maybe Admin should take note :wink:


----------



## cabby

What good would stats be to them over there. Am a little concerned with some of the comments made, such as toy boy indeed.with my sense of humour I even clicked on like. I do hope that does not send out the wrong message.   

cabby


----------



## rosalan

I think I am on the wrong site, I was looking for Cabby's pole.

Alan


----------



## cabby

ROLL UP.... ROLL UP !!! 

Don't miss this wonderful opportunity to cast a vote without involving any politicians.

cabby


----------



## daffodil

The reasons for the low turn outs on the ages other then 60-69


30-39 too busy having great sex

40-49 too busy worrying about mortgages and Interest rates etc

50-59 too busy worrying about the BIG 60 and its effect on sex

60-69 not too busy and relieved to have smashed through the BIG 60 

70 plus Too scared to vote in case it draws the attention of the reaper man :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I'm not sure the group I fit in is matching my birth certificate.


----------



## daffodil

If its alright with you Cabby ,I would like to correlate your statistics with my poll on weight of Driver, it might give a clearer picture of us all as a tribe so to speak :roll:


----------



## acting_strange

eeerrmmm before I commit can I ask if you mean mental age (shoes size according to SWMBO) physical age or the age I feel? there are at least two of those that you dont have a category for??..


----------



## Jamsieboy

Done - looks like the penultimate box is bulging (cross reference weight poll)


----------



## lifestyle

What a great post.
You will probable see some sway towards the younger end when they get home from work   

Les


----------



## JohnandChristine

Yep, I'm voted.

I'm in the majority group but was still too busy having great sex 

:wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## cabby

Sorry Daffy but you will have to ask for permission from the members before you can use any info from on here, plus letting all know to what purpose. Otherwise any future poll would be ignored completely. It is supposed to be a bit of fun only.

cabby

This can be a nightmare as some just vote and make no comment.Plus you cannot sell this on as it is not yours to sell.


----------



## daffodil

daffodil said:


> If its alright with you Cabby ,I would like to correlate your statistics with my poll on weight of Driver, it might give a clearer picture of us all as a tribe so to speak :roll:


PostPosted: Today - 6:44 pm Post subject: 
Sorry Daffy but you will have to ask for permission from the members before you can use any info from on here, plus letting all know to what purpose. Otherwise any future poll would be ignored completely. It is supposed to be a bit of fun only.

cabby

This can be a nightmare as some just vote and make no comment.Plus you cannot sell this on as it is not yours to sell.

Cabby I am struggling to understand how you could misconstrue this, at no point have I ever said I wanted to sell this, I meant for the sole enjoyment of the members and maybe even coupled with some more I.E Time spent abroad as opposed to the uk ,and eating out or in and then we would maybe get an idea of your average happy camper (not that any of them are average anyway) thank god


----------



## Landyman

Glad to see that I'm not in one of the downtrodden minority groups.
Would hate to have social workers knocking on the door showing their concern for my welfare.
Us lot in the majority group need to stick together.  :lol: :lol: 

Richard.


----------



## wobby

wakk44 said:


> There was a few votes by under 30's in the original poll,looks like Cabby doesn't expect youngsters to have motorhomes,I've seen a few young folks on my travels.
> My moneys on the 50-60 group.


Looks like you've lost your money, old er folk like me win out.

Wobby


----------



## nicholsong

Landyman said:


> Glad to see that I'm not in one of the downtrodden minority groups.
> Would hate to have social workers knocking on the door showing their concern for my welfare.
> Us lot in the majority group need to stick together.  :lol: :lol:
> 
> Richard.


Richard

Please. what does a social worker look like?

Can you post an example?

Do I need one?

What does one do with this 'social worker', whatever IT is?

Would a 'social worker' understand what an independent-minded self-supporting person works?

Geoff

P.S. do they have MHs and do they wildcamp(alone)?


----------



## cabby

Cabby I am struggling to understand how you could misconstrue this, at no point have I ever said I wanted to sell this, 

How could I misconstrue.I was merely making sure you understood, also advising you as well, it is what members do for other members in case they had not thought or just did not know. 
Do not keep taking umbrage where there is absolutely none intended.
When I want to make a point I will do so clearly, not a half hearted attempt. 

cabby


----------



## daffodil

cabby said:


> Sorry Daffy but you will have to ask for permission from the members before you can use any info from on here, plus letting all know to what purpose. Otherwise any future poll would be ignored completely. It is supposed to be a bit of fun only.
> 
> cabby
> 
> This can be a nightmare as some just vote and make no comment.Plus you cannot sell this on as it is not yours to sell.


Call me over sensitive if you will,but if you had said would instead of will I would not have assumed you assumed I had any other intention then what it was just a bit of fun only

Cabby the reason I am being pedantic is because I am really trying hard to bury the ghost of my last cock ups ,and it comes across to me that you think I have ulterior motives which I do not , Or maybe its just my paranoia


----------



## aldra

What does a social worker look like????

It looks like ME

I wildcamp, have a MH

And no, I was never a pushover

But I hope I genuinely helped people at times when they were really vulnerable 

Aldra


----------



## daffodil

WOW over 40% aged 60-69 its more them I thought it would be but what is worrying is the low % from 49 - 30 does that mean motorhoming is becoming a thing of the past, or is that its a bit like ocean cruising was, starting on or at retirement age


----------



## aldra

It starts at retiring age
Before that there is no time to indulge

Our kids can

But only because we bought it, maintain it and allow them all school holidays to use it

It's a family thing 8O 8O :wink: 

Aldra


----------



## cabby

No it is your paranoia. :lol: :lol: Can you imagine how many mistakes and such I have made over the years on here, always forgiven and forgotten.thats the way it should be and is.So never think that I am having a dig at you on a normal post.And if it is personal then I would use a PM to ask what the problem is and how to settle it.But I can not seeing that happening can you.

cabby


----------



## daffodil

Nope 
60-69 still have it by quite a margin after 166 votes


----------



## mistycat

barryd said:


> So basically Im involved in a pastime for old codgers! Im far to young and Pretty for that!
> 
> Im off to sell the Kontiki and buy a VW and a surf board.
> 
> Maybe I should start a MHF youth club for the under 49 group where we can take over the forum and have a disco and stuff after you lot go to bed!


Hey Barry,
Found one for you, 
http://www.27three.com/
and you can act your age with it too :lol: :lol: 
i wouldn't go down the surfboard route,,
Have you tried getting a wet suit on latley   
Misty


----------



## aldra

Misty

How could you

Me I can't sort out how to put a wet suit on

However a surf board

Is that to do with going on line??

I'm not great at that either

But I cook a great meal

Always a useful skill

I find everyone enjoys a good nosh up after surfing, or disco ing

Aldra :lol: :lol:


----------



## daffodil

Still the 60s by quite a margin after 173 :wink:


----------

